
Terminal Emulator for Atom Editor - fka
https://github.com/f/atom-term2
======
return_0e
Seems there is another terminal emulator for Atom called Termrk.
[https://github.com/romgrk/termrk](https://github.com/romgrk/termrk) Both
Term2 and Termrk still work on the latest Atom build.

------
on_
legitimately considering moving to Atom for this. I use sublime text (i like
it) but there is no terminal support. I have checked every package out and
nothing really beats just using a hotkey on iTerm. If this works well, I would
be all over it.

------
jarfil
I don't get it.

If you think Atom is a better window manager than whatever window manager
you're running Atom under, why not just switch to a different window manager?

~~~
0942v8653
OS X users don't have that option unfortunately.

